# Memories of My Buddy Max



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't posted on here in a while since trapping season ended for me. For those of you who know me and knew my great partner Max I wanted to post this on here as a tribute to my greatest buddy, partner and friend ever. He passed away this past Monday evening in my kitchen. He was my son, best friend, fishing, trapping, and hunting partner. I am torn up over this and feeling a great sense of loss. I just thought I would pay tribute to him seeing he shared so many trapping memories with me over the past few years. I am almost 31 yrs old and never had any kids except my dogs and now they are both gone. Max was my boy and I loved him dearly and still do except now I mourn his loss. Here is a picture of he and I of the only otter we caught together while he was with me. I caught many otters in his lifetime, but this is the only one he was out there with me for and it is special the hide hangs on my wall today as a memory of the great times we shared. I will add some bird hunting and fishing pictures to this thread of he and I but they are on the other computer right now. Here are a couple more our last grouse we shot together and a pic of us sleeping on the couch. I found the tail feathers to that grouse in my parents freezer when I was home this week I am going to mount them today to remember him another way. I added two more of us fishing one with a fish and us in the pic and one of him just sitting on the bank waiting for me to hook a steelhead this spring. What a great buddy he was I will always miss him. OT


----------



## Bassman Dan (May 26, 2006)

It's always hard to loose one of the family. My condolences.


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I sympathize with you OT, I lost my boy Buster a few months back I got him when I was 16 and he died when I was 26. 10 years for a golden isn't too bad and we had a lot of good times as I'm sure you two did too. I still don't have another dog but I know I will find the right pup sooner or later.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. I've been there and understand. Wish you the best.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, ot-

My condolences on your loss.  

Those of us who love 'em like kids understand your pain.....


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your loss. In my short life I am learning that in the end all you have is memories. Whether it is a human life or a pet. I bet he is glad you guys made some memories. Remember to make memories with all those you love cause when there gone thats all you have.

Condolencses

Rob


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I lost my "best dog in the world" 4 years ago. His collar is still on my dresser, wrapped around a frame of a cherished picture. Find a nice remembrance and keep it always. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## DiversWelcome (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, it is always hard to lose those that we love


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's very disheartening that we only get them for such a short time. I fear the day(s) when we lose our boyz.

My condolences


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that OT, you should look back on the memories you had with him, and no so much on his passing. You have some great memories and keepsakes to look back on... All the best!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

dsmithgall said:


> Sorry to hear that OT, you should look back on the memories you had with him, and no so much on his passing. You have some great memories and keepsakes to look back on... All the best!


Thanks for all the kind words guys. 

dsmithgall,
I am relieving all the memories these past few days I am saddened by his passing yes and will be for awhile, but the memories are whats keeping me going right now. I have tons of pictures of him from over the years and even more memories of the great times we shared together. Thanks guys. OT


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Kurt,

It hurts when our friends and family leave us behind, no doubt about that.

Hang in there and take comfort in the fact that with you as his owner, Max must have enjoyed a really wonderful life. 

Fishing, hunting, trapping...with an owner who treated him like family. He was a very lucky dog. 

Almost seems like he was a member of this forum too...we saw his mug on here more than most of the other members!  Hopefully before too long, you can take another dog on the line and....if he is one-half as good as Max....you can take him in and teach him the ropes.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Great looking dog. Sorry for your loss. He looks like he was a great friend. Hang in there.


----------



## humuhumunukunukuapoaa (May 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Life is short memories last a lifetime!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

OT,

Sorry to hear about Max, he was a great companion. I will tell you after all the years of owning dogs and having them pass, there is only one bandage for that kind of wound, and it comes complete with puppy breath. Good Luck. FRANK.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

OT Im real sorry to hear of your loss, its always tough losing someone you were so close to. I know Ill be the same way when I lose my bud as well. 

Ill have to dig up the picture but I have one almost identical to the one with you guys under the blanket, in fact it is the same blanket only alot smaller


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the loss of Max OT from your posts i can remember how close you were to him. I remember when you said he hurt his back jumping over logs on one of your trips and you said he couldnt make it out with you on your tap line as much and how depressed you were because of it. There is always a special bond between a man and his dog but it goes beyond that when you are a sportsman because you share all the good and the bad days afield together and he understands it as much as you do. It sounds like you guys spent many great days afield together so you have many memories and pictures of him to remember him by. Nothing lasts forever except memories so keep them close. And i agree it has always helped me badage it up with another dog but no dog can replace your first one and the one you shared the most of your days afield with but it can help. Max was lucky to have such a good owner that let him live and kept him out of the house as much as possible... sorry again for your loss.
-Craig


----------



## FishermanJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

My condolences go out to you, OT. I'm only 26, but I have a lifetime of memories growing up around dogs my whole life. They're family, that's for sure. It's a tough thing to go through, but it sounds like you two had some great experiences together. The pic of you two with the grouse is a great photo!


----------



## Gunslingergirl (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

The best dogs always become like one of the family. There will always be a hole where Max was, but you do have a lot of good memories, and while that won't completely fill the hole, at least it may help make things a little easier. 

He was a beautiful dog, and the picture of you two sleeping on the couch is priceless. I've done that a time or two with my Dad's yellow lab, except he doesn't share as well as Max did. 

Thanks for sharing your pictures. It is apparent that Max was a very special dog. 

GSG


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

OT,
Sorry to hear about the loss. Losing a pet is very very very difficult.....especially one that does everything with you. He may be gone but he'll still be there everytime you step in a creek to check a set. Take Care!!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.
He looks like a great friend and companion, I'm sure he felt the same way toward you.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

My sympathies to you, that was a fitting tribute to loyal friend. God speed Max!


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

It never really seems to get any better. I have known people who swore they would never get another dog because the pain of losing one is too much. As dog lovers... we know that is not an option. There is a hole that God has created in us that can only be filled by a good dog. God bless.


----------



## bhugo (Jan 12, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss kurt.I think many on this site know what your going thru now.Just try to remember the good time's you shared together,and the great life he had with you.They don't call them man's best friend for nothing.Hang in there man.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words guys and gals my mind has been flowing with great memories all week long. I am still hurting, but that is normal it will hurt for awhile. I am celebrating all our wonderful times together also. Again thanks everyone. Kurt


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

for sharing your memories and pics

I've said Goodbye to more loyal buddies than I care to admit (in part its an occupational hazard)

It never gets any easier, but we all can cherish the mark they have left on our souls. Memories only get sweeter with time


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Kurt sorry about Max. Looks like he had a great life with you. Hope your stories of Max and you let more guys know it's all right to take mans best friend on the trapline with them. 

Griffondog


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss of Max. I too know what it is like to lose a friend ,companion and hunting partner. as I lost Bear 7 years ago and still have not found another pup.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your long time buddy.
I have never had a pet that went on adventures as yours did,
but I can relate to the pain that is brought on by their passing.
Only time will help the mourning OT. Great pics of you two
together. The one with you, him, and the Steelhead is priceless.
Thanks for sharing with us all the times you guys had together.

Mike


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Ottertrapper,

Sorry to hear of your loss. I have had dogs since I was 4, and as someone already mentioned the only real cure is a new puppy. Give yourself a couple of weeks and then see if you can find another to suit you. This is a great time of the year to mess with a pup and start creating new memories.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. No doubt Max went on a ton of adventures with me and we have a lot of memories and this past few days I have been digging them up and smiling, laughing, and crying all at the same time. He was my boy and healing takes time the memories are carrying me on. Thanks everyone. OT


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*I sympathize with you man i had to do it earlier this yr i had mine for almost 14yrs trust me my friend i know how you feel, sorry to hear about your loss:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: *


----------



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You'll never be able to replace Max, but a new best friend to take along and make new memories with might help you heal!


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear your news Kurt. Keep your chin up........time will heal......


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey Otter,
Sorry to hear the sad news of your recent loss! 
But.., Max will always be with you on all of 
your outdoor adventures.At least you can cherish the memories!

Hang in there!!


R.I.P. Max


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

Hang in there guy...
All of us with dogs know they are part of the family! Sometimes it's even harder because they truly love you unconditionally and they are innocent.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Kurt,

I am truly sorry to hear that your trapping partner and best buddy Max is no longer with us.

Thank you for sharing your trusted and loyal trapping partner with us in your many trapline postings. We will miss seeing him beside you out on the trapline, sharing in your adventures. We know that his memory will live on in your heart and mind, because our love for our four legged hunting and trapping partner is never ending.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Ditto on what everyone else is saying.

It's been a month since we had to put Remi to sleep and it still hurts like hell sometimes, but just not as often as time goes on.

God speed and good luck.

Joe


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I fully understand the pain and grief your going through.  We had to have our Shepard wolf mix put down due to severe arthritis in both hips.

She never complained except for a wince once in a while, but you you could see the pain in her eyes every time she tried to get up. :sad: 

We just couldn't watch her go through it anymore. In every other aspect she seemed to be fine. It took me 3 months to finally make the decision,   and then my wife had it done while I was at work. 

Leah was a good girl, and still missed today. We did get a lab-newfoundland mix puppy about 2 months prior & they both had great times together as she got to play the role of mom one more time.  

You could tell she enjoyed it,.. and it helped ease the pain of knowing what was soon to come about.

He looks like he was a really good boy,... sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Am so sorry to hear your Dog passed, but am so glad to see that he lived such a full and enjoyable life and passed at home...............now there is a dog that had it made.

I hope you will go out soon and find a dog that needs a good home and bring him into yours.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> Am so sorry to hear your Dog passed, but am so glad to see that he lived such a full and enjoyable life and passed at home...............now there is a dog that had it made.
> 
> I hope you will go out soon and find a dog that needs a good home and bring him into yours.


Thanks for the kind words! Yes Max did have it made I loved him like a son and treated him the same way. It is really empty with him not around but I am enjoying all the memories we still share. I have been researching these past few days for a new pup and found some good possibilities I just need to make a decision. I will post pics when I get a new partner. Thanks everyone. OT


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your loss, it sound like you and him had a great life of adventures. Reading though this thread reminded me of some of my past "buddies" and gets me a bit misty eyed. 

I have a feeling that Max will be with you on all of your future adventures. Wagging his tail and looking to see if there is an otter in that next set. He will be there, you just might not be able to see him.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Northcountry said:


> Kurt,
> 
> It hurts when our friends and family leave us behind, no doubt about that.
> 
> ...


This was my first thoughts when I read your post OT. I figured someone on this site would have said it before me and with more eloquence than I. From this outdoor brother to another, my deepest condolences on your loss. Take care. Kane


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.

Those are some great pictures of you and Max. . It really is like losing a child when you lose a good dog.  

I had to put my old GSP down last summer and it still hurts, but I just try to remember the good times we had. You and Max and a lot of good times together by the looks of the pics.

Something about those darn labs and that facial expression. They seem to understand everything you say to them and know what your thinking at the same time. I love the pic of you guys sleeping on the couch together. Pretty much says it all doesnt it?


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Your post made me cry... sorry to hear of your loss. You have lots of memories and great photos!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

That was a tough post to get through...I am sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. Thanks for sharing the memories with us!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

OT,
When I saw the title to the thread I said "oh no". My wife looked up with a bit of concern. I am very sorry for your loss. 

I am sitting here watching my new pup 15 weeks old playing on the floor. She is my first hunting dog and a handful to say the very least. It goes by in a blink of an eye. I can't even imagine.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> OT,
> When I saw the title to the thread I said "oh no". My wife looked up with a bit of concern. I am very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I am sitting here watching my new pup 15 weeks old playing on the floor. She is my first hunting dog and a handful to say the very least. It goes by in a blink of an eye. I can't even imagine.


My advice enjoy every minute of them the years go by so fast it seems just like yesterday when I got him. I have since made a big picture book of the two of us from all our hunting, fishing, and trapping excursions we went on together along with other great memories. Its only been two weeks since his passing it seems like a lot longer than that for some reason.

I am going to my parents this weekend so I will get to visit his grave site I know it will be emotional and hard.

I am getting another puppy next weekend as well a black lab I am excited to start new memories with another dog. OT


----------

